
Apple could be used as a 'bargaining chip' in the trade war, China warns - adventured
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/07/apple-china-us-trade-war-bargaining-chip.html
======
394549
Steve Jobs famously told Obama that "those jobs aren’t coming back" when he
was asked about moving US manufacturing back to the US. Maybe Jobs was wrong.
Apple's concentrated bet on Chinese manufacturing has opened it up to a lot of
geopolitical risk, which can't be good for it.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/22/business/apple-america-
an...](https://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/22/business/apple-america-and-a-
squeezed-middle-class.html)

~~~
Jyaif
Manufacturing of iPhones may come back to the US, but the jobs won't.

~~~
downrightmike
Robots are more fiscally responsible when manufacturing in a place with high
labor cost. But it would create jobs in robot techs and programmers.

